# Lyfts new policy



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

1. Cheat each driver, by saturating the market, so they get 50% less rides, and remove the drivers map.
2. Give drivers long pick up rides, to take away their acceptance rate.
3. Switch rides to farther rides
4.take away all surges, so they go broke.
5.offer them a 20 dollar bonus, but then send them on long trips so they cannot achieve it.
6. During PDB give them long rides, far away in traffic.
7. Bar closing surges are limited to 20-30 minutes, so everyone gets 1 ride.
8. Don't surge the airport and keep the Q full, so we don't need to surge it.
9.mess with drivers gps, so it makes them waist time.
10. Block out drivers for first 20 minutes
11. Give rides 2.5 to 3.0 miles away , so they get the less amount for longs ride.
12. Change the app to not show ride amounts on front page, so its easier for us to steal drivers money.
13. Say unable to show ride total, so we can take more money.
14. Lie about distance on app, so we can take more money.
15. Give each driver an agorythm so they only will receive non surge, line, faraway during pdb time, and 2.5 distance on other times, freeze app, switch rides, put fake surge blocks, steal money, and if they don't like it, they can quit!!!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Let your acceptance rate drop to like 6%, you seem to start getting better pings once they realize you're not gonna be subsidizing anyone


----------



## Markeezee (May 1, 2017)

Hunter420 said:


> 2. Give drivers long pick up rides, to take away their acceptance rate.


Number 2 cannot be anymore true. These screenshots are from 4th of July. I'm at Cerritos and the pings are 11~13 miles away...from Long Beach. Each ping was literally minutes away. Skipped all of them and sad to say my acceptance rate took a beating on the 4th.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

That's a double standard, either lose 500 a week for express drive. It's bs, to torment drivers with targeted foulplay. I mean how rotton, hertz n Chevrolet should care more about dishonest business practices. It's just a scam, too keep changing things this drastically! Why not just shoot us down!!



Markeezee said:


> View attachment 136514
> View attachment 136515
> View attachment 136516
> View attachment 136517
> ...


Its so unproductive, for repeat business, passengers don't like it at all, and if they want repeat business, then they need to change these algorithms!


----------



## Markeezee (May 1, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Let your acceptance rate drop to like 6%, you seem to start getting better pings once they realize you're not gonna be subsidizing anyone


Is this applicable from your experience Adieu ? I would assume that when you let your AR drop that Lyft is not gonna send pings your way.

But then again, my AR was at 71% yesterday and two of my three rides where long one was 17 miles and the other 19 miles. Seems counter intuitive that Lyft does that--higher AR less rides, but lower ones means longer rides.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

The longer the distance of pick up the bigger the bonus should be.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

It spreads out time for everyone. An extra 50 miles a day! Its just becoming absolutely a 75 hour work week, its just too many hours..then everyone has to do more rides, so its over saturated as f***! 10 dollars an hour and gas cost, they bait n switch everyone thinking its the closest pickup, but about 80% is fixed. Everyone is agorythmed to only make a certain amount now. They just program in your personal agorythm, so it ballances out to 10, 15, ex.. Besides its discrimination, its also way more gas!


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

sometimes i belive is just summer and vaction time, not busy :/


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Hunter420 said:


> It spreads out time for everyone. An extra 50 miles a day! Its just becoming absolutely a 75 hour work week, its just too many hours..then everyone has to do more rides, so its over saturated as f***! 10 dollars an hour and gas cost, they bait n switch everyone thinking its the closest pickup, but about 80% is fixed. Everyone is agorythmed to only make a certain amount now. They just program in your personal agorythm, so it ballances out to 10, 15, ex.. Besides its discrimination, its also way more gas!


Discrimination based on what, your driver pic?


----------



## Steve2967 (Jun 14, 2017)

Hunter420 said:


> 1. Cheat each driver, by saturating the market, so they get 50% less rides, and remove the drivers map.
> 2. Give drivers long pick up rides, to take away their acceptance rate.
> 3. Switch rides to farther rides
> 4.take away all surges, so they go broke.
> ...


Stop driving for them. Problem solved. You conspiracy guys are hilarious.

Everyone's out to screw me out of making money! Good lord, go do something else then you'll only have your day job to ***** about.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Hunter420 said:


> 1. Cheat each driver, by saturating the market, so they get 50% less rides, and remove the drivers map.
> 2. Give drivers long pick up rides, to take away their acceptance rate.
> 3. Switch rides to farther rides
> 4.take away all surges, so they go broke.
> ...


Looks like a formula for their success. Drivers not so much!!!


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

If you do UberEATS, they might send you 28 minutes away to pick up something to deliver it around the corner . Most of the orders there are $4-6 each. UberEATS is such a joke.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Let your acceptance rate drop to like 6%, you seem to start getting better pings once they realize you're not gonna be subsidizing anyone


Works for me when I get below 40%..Since declining ALL Line requests and ALL requests more than 9 minutes away, I'm constantly below 40% right out the gate on Monday.



7Miles said:


> If you do UberEATS, they might send you 28 minutes away to pick up something to deliver it around the corner . Most of the orders there are $4-6 each. UberEATS is such a joke.


I was in a McDonalds the other day and noticed a sign that said "Uber Eats Drivers Wait Here For Your Order". The sign was next to the bathroom, on the side of the restaurant.


----------



## GriffBetterPtkfgs (Feb 18, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> Works for me when I get below 40%..Since declining ALL Line requests and ALL requests more than 9 minutes away, I'm constantly below 40% right out the gate on Monday.
> 
> I was in a McDonalds the other day and noticed a sign that said "Uber Eats Drivers Wait Here For Your Order". The sign was next to the bathroom, on the side of the restaurant.


You know you hit rock bottom when even McDonalds metaphorically calls you shit.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Hunter420 said:


> 1. Cheat each driver, by saturating the market, so they get 50% less rides, and remove the drivers map.
> 2. Give drivers long pick up rides, to take away their acceptance rate.
> 3. Switch rides to farther rides
> 4.take away all surges, so they go broke.
> ...


Perfection


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Let your acceptance rate drop to like 6%, you seem to start getting better pings once they realize you're not gonna be subsidizing anyone


^This guy knows the 4-1-1 . . . ! 



Hunter420 said:


> It spreads out time for everyone. An extra 50 miles a day! Its just becoming absolutely a 75 hour work week, its just too many hours..then everyone has to do more rides, so its over saturated as f***! 10 dollars an hour and gas cost, they bait n switch everyone thinking its the closest pickup, but about 80% is fixed. Everyone is agorythmed to only make a certain amount now. They just program in your personal agorythm, so it ballances out to 10, 15, ex.. Besides its discrimination, its also way more gas!


They do NOT want full-time drivers!


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

circle1 said:


> ^This guy knows the 4-1-1 . . . !


What happens when they send you those emails stating that your acceptance rate is below other drivers in your area.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Steve2967 said:


> Stop driving for them. Problem solved. You conspiracy guys are hilarious.
> 
> Everyone's out to screw me out of making money! Good lord, go do something else then you'll only have your day job to ***** about.


There's TOO much evidence to the contrary . . .



2Cents said:


> What happens when they send you those emails stating that your acceptance rate is below other drivers in your area.


Court cases have established that independent contractors can not (I'm paraphrasing here), be told WHEN to accept a ping. They'd be employees otherwise!


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

that way they start giving you 1 or 2 every 3 hours just because you keep rejecting..


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

ROTA said:


> sometimes i belive is just summer and vaction time, not busy :/


If thats the case, then why are they increasing ride counts?



circle1 said:


> ^This guy knows the 4-1-1 . . . !
> 
> They do NOT want full-time drivers!


What's full time 100 hours a week, part time is what 20 hours for 200 dollars 1


Steve2967 said:


> Stop driving for them. Problem solved. You conspiracy guys are hilarious.
> 
> Everyone's out to screw me out of making money! Good lord, go do something else then you'll only have your day job to ***** about.


Well they are snatching money, from drivers,any witch way they can rob us and making them completely depended on trying to catch up. But you don't seem to care about the law! Or how much its changed in a few months, you just exspect everyone to lose everything and quit!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Markeezee said:


> Is this applicable from your experience Adieu ? I would assume that when you let your AR drop that Lyft is not gonna send pings your way.
> 
> But then again, my AR was at 71% yesterday and two of my three rides where long one was 17 miles and the other 19 miles. Seems counter intuitive that Lyft does that--higher AR less rides, but lower ones means longer rides.


Nah lyfts happy to ping ping ping the low acceptance crowd

Now fuber, imho, deprioritizes somewhere around "under 30%"



2Cents said:


> What happens when they send you those emails stating that your acceptance rate is below other drivers in your area.


You start accumulating hundreds of em in your inbox??

Lol....nothing. Nothing happens.


----------



## Steve2967 (Jun 14, 2017)

Hunter420 said:


> If thats the case, then why are they increasing ride counts?
> 
> What's full time 100 hours a week, part time is what 20 hours for 200 dollars 1
> 
> Well they are snatching money, from drivers,any witch way they can rob us and making them completely depended on trying to catch up. But you don't seem to care about the law! Or how much its changed in a few months, you just exspect everyone to lose everything and quit!


What exactly are you losing? Can you not go get another job or did you get tied up into one of those stupid ass lease agreements?

The law? State the law they are breaking?


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

I am a member of the "Acceptance Rate is in the Toilet" club myself. March 2017 changed everything, and now that Uber has in-app tipping as well, Lyft can go screw themselves.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Nah lyfts happy to ping ping ping the low acceptance crowd
> 
> Now fuber, imho, deprioritizes somewhere around "under 30%"
> 
> ...


So they just send them and that's it?
What is your criteria for not accepting?


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

2Cents said:


> So they just send them and that's it?
> What is your criteria for not accepting?


Anything but a Plus/XL ride during a surge. Getting double pinged by Uber and Lyft at the same time. Uber sends an XL and Lyft sends a regular at the same time, or vice versa. The PT/Surge markup isn't high enough for my liking based on my position on the map. Ride is too far away, or outside a Surge/PT zone during Surge. Just to name a few.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

2Cents said:


> So they just send them and that's it?
> What is your criteria for not accepting?


Plus w/Surge only, unless on a distant DF


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Steve2967 said:


> What exactly are you losing? Can you not go get another job or did you get tied up into one of those stupid ass lease agreements?
> 
> The law? State the law they are breaking?


The laws!!! I can't understand your ability to have any understanding of how drivers are treated, you act like your not even a driver, more like a person in the office destroying drivers pdb, in order to take more money. My roommate n myself have went from making 3000 a month each, he was targeted and lost everything last month, 900, 600, 400, 200, -200, to terminated! after putting so much effort into driving and it just became apparent that lyft suddenly doesn't care about the closest passengers, but making drivers run out of time! I worked 14 hours yesterday and did 30 rides,today most my rides were over 20 miles, was it just a coincidence, or is it a false and impossible goal to reach, when free will is now in the hands of office employees trying to stop drivers from achieving their bonus.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Hunter420 said:


> The laws!!! I can't understand your ability to have any understanding of how drivers are treated, you act like your not even a driver, more like a person in the office destroying drivers pdb, in order to take more money. My roommate n myself have went from making 3000 a month each, he was targeted and lost everything last month, 900, 600, 400, 200, -200, to terminated! after putting so much effort into driving and it just became apparent that lyft suddenly doesn't care about the closest passengers, but making drivers run out of time! I worked 14 hours yesterday and did 30 rides,today most my rides were over 20 miles, was it just a coincidence, or is it a false and impossible goal to reach, when free will is now in the hands of office employees trying to stop drivers from achieving their bonus.


Dude you accuse anyone that disagrees with you one iota of being a Lyft corporate person.

You, MARY ANDERSON , harry smith, mrsakamoto, Lyftguru and others are all the same person. Same crying, same broken English, same calling us Illuminati or whatever tin foil hat shit it is when we disagree with you.

You're getting screwed by Lyft. You won't be the first or the last. If it sucks that bad, quit, turn the car back in and do something else.


----------



## Steve2967 (Jun 14, 2017)

Hunter420 said:


> The laws!!! I can't understand your ability to have any understanding of how drivers are treated, you act like your not even a driver, more like a person in the office destroying drivers pdb, in order to take more money. My roommate n myself have went from making 3000 a month each, he was targeted and lost everything last month, 900, 600, 400, 200, -200, to terminated! after putting so much effort into driving and it just became apparent that lyft suddenly doesn't care about the closest passengers, but making drivers run out of time! I worked 14 hours yesterday and did 30 rides,today most my rides were over 20 miles, was it just a coincidence, or is it a false and impossible goal to reach, when free will is now in the hands of office employees trying to stop drivers from achieving their bonus.


Again, you said they are breaking the laws. What laws are they breaking.

You conspiracy guys are so funny.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Steve2967 said:


> Again, you said they are breaking the laws. What laws are they breaking.
> 
> You conspiracy guys are so funny.


Conspiracy? do you mean the secret government, the bankers, neocons, illuminate, the C.R.F, billderburg group,ex.. Well sorry to say, but those are all real. Well the law with lyft is they are not supposed imbezzle money from drivers, make false claims concerning wages, false pdb incentives, manipulation of the market, not paying class action lawsuits, bribery, false deactivation, discrimination


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hunter420 said:


> The laws!!! I can't understand your ability to have any understanding of how drivers are treated, you act like your not even a driver, more like a person in the office destroying drivers pdb, in order to take more money. My roommate n myself have went from making 3000 a month each, he was targeted and lost everything last month, 900, 600, 400, 200, -200, to terminated! after putting so much effort into driving and it just became apparent that lyft suddenly doesn't care about the closest passengers, but making drivers run out of time! I worked 14 hours yesterday and did 30 rides,today most my rides were over 20 miles, was it just a coincidence, or is it a false and impossible goal to reach, when free will is now in the hands of office employees trying to stop drivers from achieving their bonus.


They're screening out people who can think and act (independently). The supply of qualifying drivers is, apparently, MUCH larger than I originally thought. They're *nice* to drivers who take a lot of whatever ping comes up.



Steve2967 said:


> Again, you said they are breaking the laws. What laws are they breaking.


That's just the thing; they're testing the law. They're going into territory not yet brought before a court of law. This is a new industry.

And what about all the past lawsuits where they lost and had to pay millions in damages/settlements?? Yes, they're breaking/testing the law!


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

Hunter420 said:


> Conspiracy? do you mean the secret government, the bankers, neocons, illuminate, the C.R.F, billderburg group,ex.. Well sorry to say, but those are all real.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

I run in the low 20's and throw minnows back with no concern for these scamming companies. My profit is my concern.


----------

